# Pregnant doe has diarrhea.



## savila009 (Mar 22, 2011)

So I purchased a preg. doe at a local auction about 2 weeks ago.  I know basically nothing about her except that she is bred. They didnt know when she was bred but she looks very big and looks like she is going to pop.  

When i got off work today i noticed she had diarrhea, she was shivering and had excessive mucus in her nose.

She is in a 8x10 pen with a small house to go in to get out of the weather.

Does anyone have any advice on what the problem may be? Anything is appreciated as i am new to goats and know nothing.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 23, 2011)

Does her breath smell "sweet"?

Without knowing the particulars of your situation, the first thing that came to my mind was pregnancy ketosis.  Here is a link:  http://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm

You may want to read through that link and see if it "fits".

Have you checked her temperature?
Has she gone off her feed, meaning quit eating her grain and/or hay?
When you look at her eyes, does she seem "there" or kind of "glassy eyed" and "checked out"?

Are you noticing anything else "off" with her?


----------



## savila009 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that might be it. 

I didnt notice a sweet smell or take her temp but i have noticed she seems to be a little off. She has been laying down a lot and when i noticed the squirts i got her up and she was kind of stumbling around almost like her legs were numb.  She hasnt been eating or drinking as much as usual.

Is it common? is it harmful to the kids?
Thank you for the link also.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 23, 2011)

It's deadly if not immediately and properly treated.

I would highly suggest smelling her breath to see.  Also, take her temp so you might have one more clue as to what is going on.  I'd hate for you to think it was one thing and be treating for that and realize it was a different ball game too late.

IF after reading through that link's info, you believe it is pregnancy ketosis that you are dealing with, please treat her immediately.

I'm sorry you're dealing with this.  I do hope you can help her come out of it and have those babies healthy.

I believe if she is less than 2 weeks from having the kids, you may want to consider inducing the labor with dexamethasone.  I have not done this personally but if you are pretty sure it is pregnancy ketosis you are dealing with, it might be wise.  You'll want to research it and choose for yourself though.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 23, 2011)

It is common and it can be dangerous - for her and the kids.  If you don't have something on hand to treat ketosis and with it being late you might try giving her some molasses - it can help bring the glucose levels up and buy you some time.

I think Molly has some good treatment steps on that thread that was posted for fiascofarm.com  -  you'll want to get right on this if it is ketosis, from what I understand it can bring a doe down fast.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 23, 2011)

Some TSC's and other farm stores carry propylene glycol.  I've used it w/ success on Ketotic does.
That and B shots and calcium usually do the trick.

A word of caution on labor induction...a friend of mine recently induced labor 10 days early and lost all 3 kids.  If you can, treat the doe and get her to improve w/ out compromising the kids.  Since you don't know a due date I'd be hesitant to induce *if* you can treat / improve the doe's condition.

Ketosis is easily verified w/ a "ketone" strip, maybe you can get one from a veterinarian?

The snotty nose and 'off' condition could also be 'shipping fever' from being at an auction...there are a bazillion opportunistic bugs at those places, and a doe already compromised by pregnancy would be an easy target.  Get her temp and if it's elevated you'll have a better idea of what you're dealing with.

The poops could be diet change / stress / another form of shipping fever...or worms, coccidia (not common in adults but stress can cause a flare up).  Probios may help w/ that.

Unfortunately, w/ goats, it seems there are *always* too many "could be's" and not enough "It definitely is's"...w/out some more info, there's no way to know for sure what's wrong and what to do.

I would try to get a ketone strip and check her urine, start her on B vitamin, calcium and Probios immediately, get a fecal ran if possible, and get her temp to see if she needs antibiotics as well.  If it's ketosis, start treating w/ prop. glycol asap.

Good luck!


----------



## savila009 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!

Goats seem to be a little more complicated than cows. I have had cows all my life and LA 200 seems to fix everything lol!


----------

